# NEW FORGE HYBRID DV/BOV(s) ON 2.7 TT. POSSIBLE?



## snowplow51 (Jan 22, 2009)

I Have a 2000 stage 2.5 or 2+ S4, Running Forge 007 DV's. The valve is made for 1.8Ts but is still offered on FORGEs site to the 2.7 TT.Always been wanting to hear that BOV sound since i rode in my friends MKV GLI a few years back. HAS ANYONE THOUGHT OF RUNNING TWO OF THESE ON THE 2.7? IF SO; would it cause any boost lag or leakage? ALL COMMENTS ARE APPRECIATED







Friends of mine are saying if I install this intake, i'd hear the 007s?
INTAKE:
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...7TTVF
FORGE HYBRID VALVEhttp://www.forgemotorsport.com...SPLTR



_Modified by snowplow51 at 4:35 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: NEW FORGE HYBRID DV/BOV(s) ON 2.7 TT. POSSIBLE? (snowplow51)*

You'll be running rich because the mass air flow sensor is at the air box telling the computer how much air is going in. You let some of that into the atmosphere, then it's not going into your engine like the computer thinks it is. Not recommended and could result in a CEL.


----------



## snowplow51 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: NEW FORGE HYBRID DV/BOV(s) ON 2.7 TT. POSSIBLE? (vr6ninja)*

CEL?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: NEW FORGE HYBRID DV/BOV(s) ON 2.7 TT. POSSIBLE? (snowplow51)*

CEL is the same as Check Engine Light. Computer giving an error code.


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

I ran these for a while. I kept getting a check engine light so I tweaked it until it was perfect. The only problem I had was the oil that was splashing on the engine
http://www.forgemotorsport.co....SPLTR


_Modified by Corporaljohnson at 6:00 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

JJ from DubKorps is running these on his APR Stage 3 car without any problems. They've been used on stock to heavily modified 1.8T's without issue as well, so they should work fine, but will take some dialing in as far as the spring pre-load is concerned.


----------

